# Confixx chmod Rechte versemmelt



## Tiger2001 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern meine chmod Rechte auf dem Server versemmelt, die HTML Ordner waren auf 750 gesetzt kein Web mehr aufrufbar, dieses Problem ist behoben chmod neu gesetzt ok.

Nun zu meinem Problem, Confixx will jetzt ncht mehr ... erst kam der Fehler 403 nach dem ich den Confixx Ordner unter srv/www/htdocs/confxx neue chmod Rechte gegeben habe 755 , bekomme ich die Seite mit der Fehlernummer 500 angezeigt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Nächste Frage wäre kann ich über die bestehende Confixx eine neue drüber bügeln ohne das mir die Res und User verloren gehen?
Was müsste ich dabei beachten ?

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß Tiger2001


----------



## st_weber (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
wenn sich confixx nicht mehr retten läßt, würde ich zuerst versuchen, die Daten zu sichern mit

/root/backup.pl --dump ../confixxdump

Dies bewirkt, dass im Root-Verzeichnis eine Sicherungsdatei confixxdump.tgz angelegt wird.

Dann kann grundsätzlich Confixx neu aufgesetzt werden.
Wenn wirlich nur die Zugriffsrechte versemmelt sind, müßte die Confixx- Datenbank noch OK sein, die gesondert gesichert werden könnte (nicht vergessen,  mysql vorher runterfahren (/etc/init.d/mysql stop).

Sollte auf dem System die aktuelle Confixx-Version sein und diese wieder neu installiert werden, ist zu beachten, dass mit 

/root/restore.pl --dump ../confixxdump.tgz --map my_map.map -mapping --clean

die Domainspezifischen httpd-Attribute nicht mit zurückgesichert werden. Diese sind gegebenenfalls  neu anzulegen. Das Problem liese sich aber auch damit erschlagen, wenn nach obiger Restore-Procedure einfach die neu angelegte Datenbank Confixx mit der alten überschrieben wird.


----------

